# Can't connect my new Kindle to Belkin router



## KANESHANSLEY (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, just got my new Kindle and it won't connect to my WI-FI. I have a Belkin N router, and my understanding (from reading some messages on this board) is that I have to change my SSID to one word. However, when I try to enter the IP address 192.168.2.1 it says it can't find that page. Now what? 

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kane,

have you connected other devices to your router?

And which Kindle do you have?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

KANESHANSLEY said:


> Hi, just got my new Kindle and it won't connect to my WI-FI. I have a Belkin N router, and my understanding (from reading some messages on this board) is that I have to change my SSID to one word. However, when I try to enter the IP address 192.168.2.1 it says it can't find that page. Now what?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen


Is the computer that you're using to access the router set to obtain an IP address?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Make sure the router, though able to broadcast "n", is also broadcasting "g" as the Kindle can't connect to "n".

As far as I know, except for that, there's no restriction on SSID or Password, though the longer it is, the harder it will be to accurately enter on the Kindle.  

that about exhausts my knowledge but there are a couple of members who are pretty good with such things. . .I'm sure one of them will be along soon and be able to help.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

KANESHANSLEY said:


> Hi, just got my new Kindle and it won't connect to my WI-FI. I have a Belkin N router, and my understanding (from reading some messages on this board) is that I have to change my SSID to one word. However, when I try to enter the IP address 192.168.2.1 it says it can't find that page. Now what?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen


Hi Karen,

About to go out for the rest of the evening, so I'm going to "brain dump" a few ideas in the hope something helps.

Before we look into the "one word SSID" thing too far, let's check first of all what's going wrong when you try to connect.

I'm assuming you know the SSID or network name for your network: here I'm going to call this the network name.
You also need to know your password or WPA Key. I'm going to call this the password.

Now do the following:

1) On the Kindle, Press Home, then Menu. From the menu pick settings.
2) In the Settings screen, go down to WiFi settings and pick "View". It might ask you to turn wireless on, pick OK.
3) After a few moments, it should list WiFi networks it's found. Look for the one that has the same name you've noted down for your network name. Select "Connect" next to this one.
4) It will then ask you to enter the WiFi password. Here you need to type in the password you noted above. Depending upon the type of Kindle you've got you either use the keyboard on it or the on-screen keyboard. check for capital/small letters, numbers, punctuation marks, make sure you don't get numbers and letters mixed up (I/1, 0/O etc), and look at each character as you enter it. Each character appears as you type it, then turns to a dot as you type the next one (so somebody watching can't read it easily). When you've entered it all press "Submit".

Hopefully that should be all that's needed, in a moment or two you should see "WiFi" and a signal strength bar at the top-right of the screen.

If this doesn't work, please let us know exactly where it goes wrong - do you not see your network listed, is it listed but your password is not accepted, or is something else going wrong?

If you want to try other things, when you say:


KANESHANSLEY said:


> when I try to enter the IP address 192.168.2.1 it says it can't find that page.


Is that on the Kindle? You need to do that from Internet Explorer/Firefox/whatever on your PC. If you're doing it on your PC, and it's giving this response, then open a command prompt on your PC, type "ipconfig /all", look for a line saying "default gateway" and use that address instead.

Post back to let me know how you get on, and I'll try and check in again later or tomorrow.

Happy Christmas! 

Morf


----------



## KANESHANSLEY (Dec 25, 2011)

Well this is weird. Today I did the *exact same thing* I've done for the last two days, which is to enter the password I created for the router, and this time it worked! Don't know what changed (maybe a Christmas miracle?) but it's working now. So thanks for your help, everyone. And happy holidays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It requires great concentration to type accurately on these edevices to get them to connect. . . .without a 'real' typing keyboard it's very easy to make a mistake and not have any idea you did. Glad it's working now!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I also have a Belkin router and constantly have issues getting the Kindle to connect and/or stay connected.  Both the laptop and the netbook are just fine with it but I'm constantly reentering the password or having to otherwise force it to connect.


----------

